
Inbox by Gmail - helpbygrace
https://inbox.google.com
======
omarelamri
This is a lot like what @paulg was talking about on his "Frighteningly
Ambitious Startup Ideas" essay when he talks about replacing email:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html)

------
jackmaney
And this is....what, exactly? My Gmail account already has an inbox.

------
norswap
Never understood this obsession with "reinventing email". Email works fine.
Use filters, folders, tags and full-text search.

